# Help? Russian Vostok 2414A Sumbarine Commander Watch



## mtnmedic (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to your forums and this is my first post here.

I've been searching around the web for information about a Russian Vostok watch I have. I'd like to sell it.

The watch I have is the model 2414-A. My Russian is very bad but I can tell you that it has the following features:

1) A gold casing

2) The Red Star at the "12:00" position and an anchor with rope at the "6:00" position

3) A submarine right below that

4) Rotating gold bezel with a red dot, "10", "20", "30", "40" (in red), and "50" (in red) spaced around the bezel

5) A silver (nickel?) case back with the Russian national emblem, the word "Russia" beneath it (in Russian, of course) and "Ð'OÐ"OHEÐŸPOHÐ˜Ð¦AEÐ«E" above it.

6) Across the face of the watch, centered inside the inner circle and under the center post is "ÐšoÐ¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ckÐ¸e" ("Komandirskie" I believe). This is also featured in large print across the box it came in.

7) There are luminescent dots around the face, one above each of the hour numbers. The hour and minute hands also have luminescent pieces.

8) The face itself is two-tone, blue and dark blue (the darker colour seems to be too light to be black) with artwork.

I have the original box, user manual with inspection certifications, serial number and production dates.

The watch is in gorgeous condition and works beautifully. I've worn it only a few times. I have photos but I don't know how to put them up here. Maybe someone can help me with that?

Can anyone here assist me? Any information would be useful. I'd like to also know where and how I should post it for sale.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

mtnmedic said:


> Hi, I'm new to your forums and this is my first post here.
> 
> I've been searching around the web for information about a Russian Vostok watch I have. I'd like to sell it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like surely one of the [Very] prolific Vostok,Soviet military watches.The ''gold'' casing you mention,While being gold coloured,i believe is solid brass on these.The caseback on these can be expected to be stainless steel as with most watches [Even the very cheap pieces] as this area being in contact with the skin would usually be the first to corrode otherwise.

Durable little timepieces these,with myself being a fan of Russian watches in general.Can be bought quite readily for about $50 [Your own version],And personally,i might consider keeping it as a casual knockabout wearer.


----------



## mtnmedic (Apr 2, 2010)

littlealex said:


> mtnmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm new to your forums and this is my first post here.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I'd like to be able to put up photos of it, for what it's worth. I gather there is no way to directly upload from my computer but rather I have to put them up at a hosting site and then insert a link to them there?

I'm really not interested in keeping the watch. I need the money, anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm really not interested in keeping the watch. I need the money, anyway.


----------



## mtnmedic (Apr 2, 2010)

I understand the rule regarding the number of posts before being able to engage in trading here. I'm just looking for information regarding this watch in particular. I'm not even 100% certain of my descriptions, which is why I'd hoped to at least get the photos of the thing up so that people can assist me in learning more about it. I'll try ebay, etc. once I've learned what I can about it so that I'm not feeding anyone the wrong information.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mtnmedic (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are pictures of the watch. Maybe this will help?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As already suggested it's a fairly standard Russian piece - if you really want to sell, you could try e-bay - and also that's a good enough place to check what the standard current price is for this or very similar models. :yes:

There are many, but *MANY* dial variations on these watches, and some folks collect them as themes - like they will try to collect as many as possible with divers, or submarines or whatever on the dial, that sometimes puts a small premium onto the price, but they aren't really rare or unusual.









HTH a bit!


----------



## mtnmedic (Apr 2, 2010)

mel said:


> As already suggested it's a fairly standard Russian piece - if you really want to sell, you could try e-bay - and also that's a good enough place to check what the standard current price is for this or very similar models. :yes:
> 
> There are many, but *MANY* dial variations on these watches, and some folks collect them as themes - like they will try to collect as many as possible with divers, or submarines or whatever on the dial, that sometimes puts a small premium onto the price, but they aren't really rare or unusual.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the info. I was just hoping to get some essential specifics about it, in case anyone asked and therefore I could at least have some kind of an answer. I had a feeling that it was a fairly common style watch and I didn't think it was rare or unusual. I'll check ebay.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been looking on a certain popular internet auction site today at a number of these Vostoks including the submariner picured. There are a vast array of themes as previously mentioned but what is the quality like? I'm not expecting dizzy heights as the general price for these are Â£25-30 and there are a lot of them around. Any input?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I meant to add that my soon to be 15 year old son has taken an interest in these as well. It seems I've polluted him with the watch addiction

much the same way as I have with music - avant garde, improv, over the edge jazz, Zappa, VDGG, Magma, etcetera. But what else are

fathers for?!!


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Definitely you've got something interesting for someone who collects these oldfashion vostoks.... particulary yours seems to be a vintage Vostok produced at 1980.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

1980?

it has Russia on the case back. i reckon the paint's still wet.


----------

